# Figli con l'amante



## Pincopallino (9 Gennaio 2020)

Avete esperienze dirette o indirette?


----------



## stany (9 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete esperienze dirette o indirette?


Hai avuto figli con l'amante?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2020)

Da chiede a Carla Bruni


----------



## Lostris (9 Gennaio 2020)

Tutte per sentito dire.

Faccio davvero fatica a capire, immaginando che sia “un incidente di percorso”/sfiga che possa capitare anche con i vari accorgimenti possibili, come si riesca a portare avanti un inganno di questo genere.


----------



## Marjanna (9 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Hai avuto figli con l'amante?


Se risponde di si gli cambiamo avatar.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tutte per sentito dire.
> 
> Faccio davvero fatica a capire, immaginando che sia “un incidente di percorso”/sfiga che possa capitare anche con i vari accorgimenti possibili, come si riesca a portare avanti un inganno di questo genere.


Sembra che non sia un evento rarissimo.
Ovviamente moralmente sembra ingiustificabile.


----------



## danny (9 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete esperienze dirette o indirette?


Indirette.
Un mio conoscente ne aveva due.
Uno con la moglie, l'altro con l'amante.
Uno a Milano, l'altro a Roma.
Due cattedre universitarie, due famiglie.
Un genio.
Poi è stato scoperto e gli hanno fatto il culo tutte e due.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete esperienze dirette o indirette?


Mio marito ne aveva due conoscenti e anche io ho conosciuto 2 casi. 
 Non amici intimi, ma comunque si sa la gente parla.
E avevo dimenticato...un caso nella sua famiglia, famigliare piuttosto stretto. Ma ormai dopo che è andato via abbandonando la famiglia ed i figli legittimi , nessuno ha più parlato di lui.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete esperienze dirette o indirette?


Parecchie. Un buon 30% millantate.


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Hai avuto figli con l'amante?


No...ma una mia amica si.
Sono due coglioni.



danny ha detto:


> Indirette.
> Un mio conoscente ne aveva due.
> Uno con la moglie, l'altro con l'amante.
> Uno a Milano, l'altro a Roma.
> ...


Ne aveva di soldi mi sa...



Marjanna ha detto:


> Se risponde di si gli cambiamo avatar.


Ma se nemmeno ce l'ho l'avatar...a proposito dici che sia ora di metterlo?
È che la P di pirla mi piace...



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra che non sia un evento rarissimo.
> Ovviamente moralmente sembra ingiustificabile.


Mica tutti hanno una morale.
Te ce l'hai?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mica tutti hanno una morale.
> Te ce l'hai?


Tutti hanno la loro morale. Pure Genny Savastano ce l’ha.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma se nemmeno ce l'ho l'avatar...a proposito dici che sia ora di metterlo?
> È che la P di pirla mi piace...


Intendevo il nome. Di amanti con figli ne ho sentito parlare solo nei tg, sezione omicidi o trasmissioni di cui parlano di queste cose.
E ti dirò che mi è venuta la pelle d'oca, a sentire che persone che probabilmente non dicevano parole tanto diverse da quelle che possono aver sentito tante amanti, vengono uccise se rimangono incinta.
Quella che qui chiamano bolla con tanto di manualetto d'uso, nel reale rimane terra anarchica.
Per fortuna non mi è accaduto nulla del genere, ma ho sempre creduto che un figlio ha bisogno anche di un padre, non solo di una madre, e di sicuro un uomo che cercava l'ora d'aria o il giro in giostra non vuole essere padre. Percui non sono a favore, non per morale ma perchè non lo ritengo un contesto adatto alla crescita sana di un bambino.


----------



## stany (10 Gennaio 2020)

Sì pensa che se si facesse il test del DNA si scoprirebbe che almeno un 20% dei figli sia  illegittimo, nel senso che non sian del padre anagrafico...


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete esperienze dirette o indirette?


un'amica di famiglia aveva avuto un figlio dall'amante ed il marito lo ha scoperto solo quando il figliolo aveva 11-12 anni


----------



## alberto15 (10 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Indirette.
> Un mio conoscente ne aveva due.
> Uno con la moglie, l'altro con l'amante.
> Uno a Milano, l'altro a Roma.
> ...


gli sta anche un po bene, sono cattivo


----------



## alberto15 (10 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì pensa che se si facesse il test del DNA si scoprirebbe che almeno un 20% dei figli sia  illegittimo, nel senso che non sian del padre anagrafico...


20% mi pare una quantita' fantasiosa significa che minimo il 50% delle coppie ha uno dei due che tradisce l'altro. Penso che chi ha l'amante prenda maggiori precauzioni che con il proprio partner. Secondo me il numero non arriva al 5% forse meno.


----------



## alberto15 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Parecchie. Un buon 30% millantate.


tu non fai testo, non vivi un contesto normale (per tua fortuna, lo ammetto)


----------



## abebe (10 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete esperienze dirette o indirette?


Direi che tutti noi abbiamo letto sui giornali di quel caso di omicidio risolto dal test del DNA dal quale è risultato che tutti e tre i figli (ormai cinquantenni) di una donna sono risultati figli biologici non del loro padre anagrafico: il più clamoroso caso di fecondazione eterologa della storia italiana!


----------



## abebe (10 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì pensa che se si facesse il test del DNA si scoprirebbe che almeno un 20% dei figli sia  illegittimo, nel senso che non sian del padre anagrafico...


Sì, girano queste percentuali: sono estrapolate dai risultati dei test di paternità commissionati a varie aziende. 
Sono falsate: innanzi tutto il campione statistico è decisamente piccolo rispetto alla totalità della popolazione. 
Soprattutto, però, il campione statistico non è ASSOLUTAMENTE casuale: chi richiede un test del DNA HA già un sospetto più che fondato, quindi sarebbe più corretto dire che il 20% di chi scopre un tradimento avvenuto durante il periodo di riproduzione ha figli illegittimi. 
C'è una bella differenza....


----------



## abebe (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> un'amica di famiglia aveva avuto un figlio dall'amante ed il marito lo ha scoperto solo quando il figliolo aveva 11-12 anni


Ho provato alcune volte a cercare di immaginare come ci si debba sentire in una circostanza del genere, ma credo sia impossibile riuscire a immaginarlo, a dispetto di tutti i bei discorsetti che "i figli sono di chi li cresce".


----------



## abebe (10 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Indirette.
> Un mio conoscente ne aveva due.
> Uno con la moglie, l'altro con l'amante.
> Uno a Milano, l'altro a Roma.
> ...


Anch'io ho conosciuto un caso simile: amici di famiglia. Anche lui docente universitario (ma che è: 'na malattia?  ). Però i figli erano nella stessa città. L'amante del prof era single. È riuscito a mantenere una doppia vita fino a quando il figlio avuto con l'amante ha finito il liceo (e lui era già nonno dai figli avuti con la moglie).
Alla fine è stato scoperto ed è stato un cataclisma. È morto poco dopo.
Non ti dico le acrobazie che sono venute fuori quando in famiglia hanno ripensato alle feste comandate.


----------



## alberto15 (10 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Direi che tutti noi abbiamo letto sui giornali di quel caso di omicidio risolto dal test del DNA dal quale è risultato che tutti e tre i figli (ormai cinquantenni) di una donna sono risultati figli biologici non del loro padre anagrafico: il più clamoroso caso di fecondazione eterologa della storia italiana!


tipo la mamma di Bossetti


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tu non fai testo, non vivi un contesto normale (per tua fortuna, lo ammetto)


Parlavo di lavoro. I disconoscimenti di paternità sono 5000 euro facili facili.


----------



## alberto15 (10 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Sì, girano queste percentuali: sono estrapolate dai risultati dei test di paternità commissionati a varie aziende.
> Sono falsate: innanzi tutto il campione statistico è decisamente piccolo rispetto alla totalità della popolazione.
> Soprattutto, però, il campione statistico non è ASSOLUTAMENTE casuale: chi richiede un test del DNA HA già un sospetto più che fondato, quindi sarebbe più corretto dire che il 20% di chi scopre un tradimento avvenuto durante il periodo di riproduzione ha figli illegittimi.
> C'è una bella differenza....


appunto, proprio quello che dicevo io.....


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Anche lui docente universitario (ma che è: 'na malattia?  ).


No. Ma confermo che nell'ambiente sta cosa capita


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> HA già un sospetto più che fondato


Mica tutti.


----------



## alberto15 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Ma confermo che nell'ambiente sta cosa capita


diciamo che c'e' una certa "venerazione" nei confronti dei docenti universitari. Ho avuto modo di percepirlo molte volte. Da parte delle donne verso gli uomini. Il contrario quasi mai.


----------



## abebe (10 Gennaio 2020)

Concordo essenzialmente con quanto dici, però:



Marjanna ha detto:


> Intendevo il nome. Di amanti con figli ne ho sentito parlare solo nei tg, sezione omicidi o trasmissioni di cui parlano di queste cose.
> E ti dirò che mi è venuta la pelle d'oca, a sentire che persone che probabilmente non dicevano parole tanto diverse da quelle che possono aver sentito tante amanti, vengono uccise se rimangono incinta.


Qui però riferisci essenzialmente al caso dell'amante single di uomo sposato (che, se ho ben capito, è stato il tuo caso), mentre invece ho la sensazione che il caso che più solletica la fantasia del nostro pincopallino è quello della moglie che si fa ingravidare dall'amante e lascia crescere il figlio al marito. 

E tu sei anche un po' anomala come utente del forum, perché da quel che ho capito leggendo, la maggior parte delle persone qui sopra sono o traditi che arrivano a leccarsi qualche ferita o "felicemente" (ahahaha) coniugati che trombano ancora più felicemente dove capita.



> *Quella che qui chiamano bolla con tanto di manualetto d'uso, nel reale rimane terra anarchica.*
> Per fortuna non mi è accaduto nulla del genere, ma ho sempre creduto che un figlio ha bisogno anche di un padre, non solo di una madre, e di sicuro un uomo che cercava l'ora d'aria o il giro in giostra non vuole essere padre. Percui non sono a favore, non per morale ma perchè non lo ritengo un contesto adatto alla crescita sana di un bambino.


Il neretto lo condivido completamente: direi che c'è un discreto scollamento tra qui e il reale.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

stai male, ma poi in effetti se hai cresciuto un figlio per 12 anni, non puoi non sentirlo tuo, a meno che tu sia veramente stronzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> diciamo che c'e' una certa "venerazione" nei confronti dei docenti universitari. Ho avuto modo di percepirlo molte volte. Da parte delle donne verso gli uomini. Il contrario quasi mai.


Non è vero neanche questo. Soprattutto se scendi sotto i 50 anni, gente che ha fatto carriera a pompini ne trovi ma faccio ancora saltuariamente casino con più diuna prof dal Carisma devastante.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai male, ma poi in effetti se hai cresciuto un figlio per 12 anni, non puoi non sentirlo tuo, a meno che tu sia veramente stronzo.


Non ti credere.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Anch'io ho conosciuto un caso simile: amici di famiglia. Anche lui docente universitario (ma che è: 'na malattia?  ). Però i figli erano nella stessa città. L'amante del prof era single. È riuscito a mantenere una doppia vita fino a quando il figlio avuto con l'amante ha finito il liceo (e lui era già nonno dai figli avuti con la moglie).
> Alla fine è stato scoperto ed è stato un cataclisma. È morto poco dopo.
> Non ti dico le acrobazie che sono venute fuori quando in famiglia hanno ripensato alle feste comandate.


il mondo accademico è un puttanaio, in tanti sensi


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è vero neanche questo. Soprattutto se scendi sotto i 50 anni, gente che ha fatto carriera a pompini mi trovi ma faccio ancora saltuariamente casino compiuti una prof dal Carisma devastante.


un si capisce fava


----------



## abebe (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai male, ma poi in effetti se hai cresciuto un figlio per 12 anni, non puoi non sentirlo tuo, a meno che tu sia veramente stronzo.


Il problema è proprio questo: non puoi non sentirlo tuo, e sai bene anche qual è "la cosa giusta". 
Però prendi anche consapevolezza del fatto che la tua vita è stata una farsa e che sei stato preso per il culo ogni giorno, ogni momento, in modo devastante da quella che credevi essere la tua compagna di vita.

Deve essere dilaniante e tremendo. 

E senza bisogno di essere stronzi, eh?


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio questo: non puoi non sentirlo tuo, e sai bene anche qual è "la cosa giusta".
> Però prendi anche consapevolezza del fatto che la tua vita è stata una farsa e che sei stato preso per il culo ogni giorno, ogni momento, in modo devastante da quella che credevi essere la tua compagna di vita.
> 
> Deve essere dilaniante e tremendo.
> ...


sì se smetti di amare quel figlio che hai cresciuto, stronzo lo sei.

oltretutto devi considerare il doppio tradimento, chè di solito pure il figlio non è che sia contentissimo di sapere che quello che ha chiamato padre per una vita non è il padre (biologico almeno)


----------



## abebe (10 Gennaio 2020)

Ok, non sono riuscito a spiegare quel che intendevo. Vabbeh, non importa: mi basta che mi sono capito da solo.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Anch'io ho conosciuto un caso simile: amici di famiglia. Anche lui docente universitario (ma che è: 'na malattia?  ). Però i figli erano nella stessa città. L'amante del prof era single. È riuscito a mantenere una doppia vita fino a quando il figlio avuto con l'amante ha finito il liceo (e lui era già nonno dai figli avuti con la moglie).
> Alla fine è stato scoperto ed è stato un cataclisma. È morto poco dopo.
> Non ti dico le acrobazie che sono venute fuori quando in famiglia hanno ripensato alle feste comandate.


Tra l'altro lui brutto, insignificante, loro veramente belle. 
Sembra quasi il soggetto di un film di quelli che uno crede improbabili.
Quando me lo hanno raccontato sono rimasto sbalordito.
I decenti universitari che ho conosciuto erano sessualmente molto attivi...


----------



## Marjanna (10 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Concordo essenzialmente con quanto dici, però:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che fosse una fantasia che solletica @Pincopallino non mi aveva neppure sfiorato come idea 
Ora che mi ci fai pensare, poco tempo fa ci ha parlato che ha portato i vestiti di un suo figlio ad un amante... mmm... mumble mumble... no non ci credo. Ma che menti avete?!?!!!
Ho risposto per esperienza diretta si. Non so come facciano a sapere, chi ha portato percentuali, di donne che hanno tradito e sono pure rimaste gravide. Non credo siano cose che si vanno a raccontare in giro se non in stretta confidenza. 
Magari possono venire dubbi dai tratti somatici, la maggioparte di persone che ho conosciuto, e di cui ho conosciuto anche i genitori, specialmente se femmine, ce l'hanno stampato addosso che sono figlie del loro padre.
Mi sono fermata nel forum come te incuriosita da questi matti over


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Gennaio 2020)

Mica solo i vestiti, pure i libri di scuola.
Con l'attuale no, niente progetti del genere, ci limitiamo a fare i fidanzati.
Con un paio di precedenti confesso che un pensierino ce lo abbiamo fatto, meno male che siamo rinsaviti in tempo.


----------



## abebe (10 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che fosse una fantasia che solletica @Pincopallino non mi aveva neppure sfiorato come idea
> Ora che mi ci fai pensare, poco tempo fa ci ha parlato che ha portato i vestiti di un suo figlio ad un amante... mmm... mumble mumble... no non ci credo. Ma che menti avete?!?!!!
> Ho risposto per esperienza diretta si. *Non so come facciano a sapere, chi ha portato percentuali, di donne che hanno tradito e sono pure rimaste gravide. Non credo siano cose che si vanno a raccontare in giro se non in stretta confidenza.*
> Magari possono venire dubbi dai tratti somatici, la maggioparte di persone che ho conosciuto, e di cui ho conosciuto anche i genitori, specialmente se femmine, ce l'hanno stampato addosso che sono figlie del loro padre.
> Mi sono fermata nel forum come te incuriosita da questi matti over


Si riportano le percentuali fornite da chi effettua questi test. Per esempio:

https://bergamo.corriere.it/notizie...1b-11e3-955c-9b992d9cbe5b.shtml?refresh_ce-cp

Come leggi, però, il campione statistico è piccolo (400 casi in 25 anni) ed è "viziato" (cioè non casuale), nel senso che chi chiede il test ha già il dubbio.

Tenuto conto di ciò, secondo me nella popolazione urbi et orbi la percentuale è parecchio più bassa. Ma certamente non nulla. 
Inizia quindi a pensare quanti tra i tuoi amici non sono figli di chi credono di essere figli...


----------



## Lostris (10 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mica solo i vestiti, pure i libri di scuola.
> Con l'attuale no, niente progetti del genere, ci limitiamo a fare i fidanzati.
> Con un paio di precedenti confesso che un pensierino ce lo abbiamo fatto, meno male che siamo rinsaviti in tempo.


Quando ero incinta il mio (già allora) ex amante mi disse che avrebbe voluto che fosse suo. 

Lo trovai piuttosto allucinante.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Inizia quindi a pensare quanti tra i tuoi amici non sono figli di chi credono di essere figli...


Quello è materiale per scrive telenovela  

Per il resto quoto @perplesso :



perplesso ha detto:


> stai male, ma poi in effetti se hai cresciuto un figlio per 12 anni, non puoi non sentirlo tuo, a meno che tu sia veramente stronzo.


----------



## Vera (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai male, ma poi in effetti se hai cresciuto un figlio per 12 anni, non puoi non sentirlo tuo, a meno che tu sia veramente stronzo.


Io non ci scommetterei 1 centesimo.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io non ci scommetterei 1 centesimo.


sul fatto che non puoi non sentirlo tuo o sul fatto che uno possa essere stronzo?


----------



## Vera (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sul fatto che non puoi non sentirlo tuo o sul fatto che uno possa essere stronzo?


Sul fatto che, nonostante i 12 anni, possa non sentirlo suo.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sul fatto che, nonostante i 12 anni, possa non sentirlo suo.


ok posso intuire il tuo pensiero, ma credo ci sia una differenza sostanziale.


----------



## Vera (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok posso intuire il tuo pensiero, ma credo ci sia una differenza sostanziale.


Quale sarebbe?


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quale sarebbe?


nel caso del marito della nostra amica di famiglia, quest'uomo ha vissuto anche tutta la gravidanza, la nascita, i primi turni notturni per dare la pappa.

nel caso cui stai pensando, questa fase non c'è.  insomma manca l'imprinting.   e poi sì, nel caso in esame, il soggetto è sicuramente stronzo.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2020)

Sì, però...
Io credo che sia un trauma talmente forte che sia difficile fare previsioni.
Io ho un dubbio sul primo figlio di una donna che conosco. Ho guardato le sue foto e quelle dell'amante che aveva all'epoca, quando rimase incinta (e anche dopo). Ci assomiglia troppo.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, però...
> Io credo che sia un trauma talmente forte che sia difficile fare previsioni.
> Io ho un dubbio sul primo figlio di una donna che conosco. Ho guardato le sue foto e quelle dell'amante che aveva all'epoca, quando rimase incinta (e anche dopo). Ci assomiglia troppo.


nel caso che conosco io, non è che secondogenito ed amante si assomigliassero.  erano UGUALI che manco a clonarli venivano così uguali


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2020)

Invece una mia vicina di casa dopo 2 figli, rimase incinta di un terzo.
Mi congratulai con suo marito, ma lui cambiò discorso.
Il terzo era dell'amante, che venne a stare con loro per un po', fino a quando marito e moglie non si separarono, la casa fu venduta e l'amante, lei e i 3 figli andarono a vivere altrove.
Ovviamente non andò avanti a lungo, perché lei rimase ancora incinta.
Di un altro.
Io me la ricordo 'sta tipa che, mi racconta un suo vicino, amico mio, la trovò un giorno che scopava in giardino col marito.
Lo vide, lo salutò e andò avanti con l'esercizio.
Aveva parecchi ormoni, secondo me, in circolo. Credo lo abbia tradito con un po' di gente del condominio.
In effetti era anche lei un condominio.
Non ricordo se ci provò anche con me, ma io all'epoca non me ne sarei mai accorto. Era un po' gattamorta nel modo di fare.


----------



## Vera (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel caso del marito della nostra amica di famiglia, quest'uomo ha vissuto anche tutta la gravidanza, la nascita, i primi turni notturni per dare la pappa.
> 
> nel caso cui stai pensando, questa fase non c'è.  insomma manca l'imprinting.   e poi sì, nel caso in esame, il soggetto è sicuramente stronzo.


Quindi, secondo il tuo ragionamento, se adotti un bambino non potrai mai sentirlo tuo fino in fondo perché non hai raccolto la sua prima cacca.


----------



## Lostris (10 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi, secondo il tuo ragionamento, se adotti un bambino non potrai mai sentirlo tuo fino in fondo perché non hai raccolto la sua prima cacca.


Io credo che la componente del l’inganno e del tradimento non sia da sottovalutare nella compromissione o cambiamento dei sentimenti.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi, secondo il tuo ragionamento, se adotti un bambino non potrai mai sentirlo tuo fino in fondo perché non hai raccolto la sua prima cacca.


Chi adotta è predisposto verso un certo tipo di accoglienza, non mi metterei a fare confronti.
Chi ama una donna e convive per lei accettando suo figlio, non sempre arriva a provare per lui quel legame che potrebbe avere con un figlio naturale.
Te lo dico per esperienza, perché mia madre, appunto, si è risposata e mi sono trovato con un nuovo uomo in casa che non si è mai legato a me, ma ovviamente ha spostato il baricentro totalmente verso mio fratello, suo figlio naturale.
Cosa per cui io ho sofferto per anni.
Sono pochi gli uomini in grado di amare oltre alla donna anche i figli che lei ha avuto dalle esperienze precedenti.
Neppure l'amante di mia moglie ne è stato capace. Dopo aver visto crescere il figlio di lei per tanti anni, non si è fatto problemi a farli uscire di casa entrambi, senza rimpianti.
E' la cosa che ha infastidito di più mia moglie e che le ha fatto perdere la stima in lui.
Non desiderare più una donna (o un uomo) è accettabile, in fondo, ma come puoi rinunciare a un bambino che hai visto crescere?
Se posso permettermi una personale e superficiale statistica, gli uomini promiscui sono quelli che meno si legano ai figli altrui.


----------



## danny (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io credo che la componente del l’inganno e del tradimento non sia da sottovalutare nella compromissione o cambiamento dei sentimenti.


Sì.
Anche perché di solito dopo la scoperta succede la separazione e la controversia per gli alimenti.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi, secondo il tuo ragionamento, se adotti un bambino non potrai mai sentirlo tuo fino in fondo perché non hai raccolto la sua prima cacca.


Se adotti fai la scelta di crescere un figlio che non hai concepito
Qui c’è un inganno che secondo me è difficile da duperare


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> diciamo che c'e' una certa "venerazione" nei confronti dei docenti universitari. Ho avuto modo di percepirlo molte volte. Da parte delle donne verso gli uomini. Il contrario quasi mai.


La cultura ha un indubbio fascino, solo che non è strettamente legata alla “intelligenza“.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai male, ma poi in effetti se hai cresciuto un figlio per 12 anni, non puoi non sentirlo tuo, a meno che tu sia veramente stronzo.


Il fondatore del forum, dopo aver scoperto il tradimento della moglie, ha abbandonato lei è il figlio senza accertarsi se la creatura fosse sua o no.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel caso che conosco io, non è che secondogenito ed amante si assomigliassero.  erano UGUALI che manco a clonarli venivano così uguali


Ho dei vicini che si sono conosciuti al lavoro mentre lei era sposata. Il figlio ha il conservato il cognome del marito di lei, ma è identico all’attuale.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chi adotta è predisposto verso un certo tipo di accoglienza, non mi metterei a fare confronti.
> Chi ama una donna e convive per lei accettando suo figlio, non sempre arriva a provare per lui quel legame che potrebbe avere con un figlio naturale.
> Te lo dico per esperienza, perché mia madre, appunto, si è risposata e mi sono trovato con un nuovo uomo in casa che non si è mai legato a me, ma ovviamente ha spostato il baricentro totalmente verso mio fratello, suo figlio naturale.
> Cosa per cui io ho sofferto per anni.
> ...


Sono questioni di attaccamento


----------



## Vera (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> stai male, ma poi in effetti se hai cresciuto un figlio per 12 anni, non puoi non sentirlo tuo, a meno che tu sia veramente stronzo.





Vera ha detto:


> Io non ci scommetterei 1 centesimo.


Il mio ragionamento partiva da qua. Voi state sostenendo il mio pensiero.
C'è chi non ha difficoltà ad abbandonare un figlio naturale,  figuriamoci un figlio illegittimo.


----------



## stany (10 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> 20% mi pare una quantita' fantasiosa significa che minimo il 50% delle coppie ha uno dei due che tradisce l'altro. Penso che chi ha l'amante prenda maggiori precauzioni che con il proprio partner. Secondo me il numero non arriva al 5% forse meno.


Oggi ,nel senso da una  quindicina d'anni, forse è calato per via del possibile test del dna, ma fino a quarant'anni addietro.....
E io ho sempre detto che si tradiva anche una volta ,anche senza facebook, Instagram ecc.
Anche all'epoca delle nostre nonne...  Era anche meno facile essere sgamati.
Quando c'erano sette ,otto figli per famiglia, la probabilità che uno fosse illegittimo era  alta.
Al proposito è molto eloquente il riferimento all'argomento nel film "il sorpasso" ,di Dino Risi.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Il problema è proprio questo: non puoi non sentirlo tuo, e sai bene anche qual è "la cosa giusta".
> Però prendi anche consapevolezza del fatto che la tua vita è stata una farsa e che sei stato preso per il culo ogni giorno, ogni momento, in modo devastante da quella che credevi essere la tua compagna di vita.
> 
> Deve essere dilaniante e tremendo.
> ...


Esiste anche la gente con le palle. Invece di frignare, va avanti.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Il mio ragionamento partiva da qua. Voi state sostenendo il mio pensiero.
> C'è chi non ha difficoltà ad abbandonare un figlio naturale,  figuriamoci un figlio illegittimo.


i bastardi esistono.    nel caso che ho raccontato io, nessuno ha abbandonato.


----------



## bettypage (10 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi, secondo il tuo ragionamento, se adotti un bambino non potrai mai sentirlo tuo fino in fondo perché non hai raccolto la sua prima cacca.


devo essere consapevole che mi mancheranno dei passaggi.   io so che se adottassi un bambino, lo sentirei mio al 100%.   so anche che altre persone, pur non essendo stronze, non riuscirebbero a legarsi fino in fondo ad un figlio che non è stato portato in grembo.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fondatore del forum, dopo aver scoperto il tradimento della moglie, ha abbandonato lei è il figlio senza accertarsi se la creatura fosse sua o no.


non potrei farlo


----------



## abebe (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> devo essere consapevole che mi mancheranno dei passaggi.   io so che se adottassi un bambino, lo sentirei mio al 100%.   so anche che altre persone, pur non essendo stronze, non riuscirebbero a legarsi fino in fondo ad un figlio che non è stato portato in grembo.


Vedi, è proprio questo il punto: se adotti un bimbo, fai una scelta _consapevole_. 
Così come è stata una scelta consapevole quella del nonno di bettypage (nel messaggio appena prima del tuo) di riconoscere il figlio di sua moglie pur concepito extra matrimonio.
In questi casi è tutto limpido.

Se invece ad un certo punto scopri che un figlio che credevi tuo in realtà è frutto di un corno che non conoscevi, penso che tu capisca che la situazione è _parecchio_ diversa. 
Intendiamoci: NON sto dicendo che sia giusto disconoscere il figlio o vomitargli addosso la merda che ti sale. Lui ovviamente è innocente del fatto. 

Cionondimeno devi inevitabilmente rileggere tutta la tua vita alla luce di questo fatto (che per te succede nel momento in cui lo scopri, non nel momento in cui è avvenuto) e che a te salga parecchia merda dal profondo mi sembra una cosa spontanea.


----------



## abebe (10 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Esiste anche la gente con le palle. Invece di frignare, va avanti.


Esistono anche quelli che sono finocchi col culo degli altri...


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Vedi, è proprio questo il punto: se adotti un bimbo, fai una scelta _consapevole_.
> Così come è stata una scelta consapevole quella del nonno di bettypage (nel messaggio appena prima del tuo) di riconoscere il figlio di sua moglie pur concepito extra matrimonio.
> In questi casi è tutto limpido.
> 
> ...


nel caso che ho raccontato io, lui s'è trattenuto a stento dallo strangolare la moglie, ma di disconoscere il figlio non gli è mai passato per la mente.

a mente fredda, ti direi che IO farei lo stesso.  a botta calda, nessuno può dirlo prima.

così come ti direi che posso amare un figlio adottato al 110% anche se sono consapevole che mi mancheranno per sempre alcuni momenti.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non potrei farlo


Non è che stesse benissimo.


----------



## abebe (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel caso che ho raccontato io, lui s'è trattenuto a stento dallo strangolare la moglie, ma di disconoscere il figlio non gli è mai passato per la mente.
> 
> a mente fredda, ti direi che IO farei lo stesso.  a botta calda, nessuno può dirlo prima.
> 
> così come ti direi che posso amare un figlio adottato al 110% anche se sono consapevole che mi mancheranno per sempre alcuni momenti.


Ecco, finalmente ci siamo capiti: condivido ogni parola di questo messaggio ed era quello che cercavo di dire.


----------



## perplesso (10 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che stesse benissimo.


non potrei farlo ugualmente


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Esistono anche quelli che sono finocchi col culo degli altri...


 purtroppo l'antistaminico per l'allergia a quelli che si creano scuse per mantenere posture antalgiche anni dopo i traumi non è stato ancora inventato.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non potrei farlo ugualmente


No. Non stava benissimo...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quando ero incinta il mio (già allora) ex amante mi disse che avrebbe voluto che fosse suo.
> 
> Lo trovai piuttosto allucinante.


Era un bel complimento, invece


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete esperienze dirette o indirette?


indiretta. Coppia che non riusciva ad avere figli. Lei rimane incinta mentre  ha una relazione.
A una certa  si separano, il marito  un giorno parlando del suo stato di padre separato disse che il vero padre è colui che alleva un figlio ,se lui avesse saputo che non era suo , non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Lo amava troppo.


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Era un bel complimento, invece


Io invece mi sono immaginata il dramma di giustificare con i piselli un bimbo con gli occhi blu


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io invece mi sono immaginata il dramma di giustificare con i piselli un bimbo con gli occhi blu


Ma infatti l’assurdo di certe situazioni è la decisione di portare avanti una gravidanza tacendo il tutto
Oddio l’assurdo è anche restare incinta con l’amante. Però ogni testa....


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma infatti l’assurdo di certe situazioni è la decisione di portare avanti una gravidanza tacendo il tutto
> Oddio l’assurdo è anche restare incinta con l’amante. Però ogni testa....


Se fosse accaduto non credo avrei abortito. Ma non sarei certo stata zitta.

Una giovane madre single


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se fosse accaduto non credo avrei abortito. Ma non sarei certo stata zitta.
> 
> Una giovane madre single


Non siamo negli anni 50. Esiste l’esame del dna e il concepimento è responsabilità di entrambi, anche quando è un incidente. È un figlio ha il diritto di avere un padre e anche il mantenimento.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel caso che ho raccontato io, lui s'è trattenuto a stento dallo strangolare la moglie, ma di disconoscere il figlio non gli è mai passato per la mente.
> 
> a mente fredda, ti direi che IO farei lo stesso.  a botta calda, nessuno può dirlo prima.
> 
> così come ti direi che posso amare un figlio adottato al 110% anche se sono consapevole che mi mancheranno per sempre alcuni momenti.


U


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> indiretta. Coppia che non riusciva ad avere figli. Lei rimane incinta mentre  ha una relazione.
> A una certa  si separano, il marito  un giorno parlando del suo stato di padre separato disse che il vero padre è colui che alleva un figlio ,se lui avesse saputo che non era suo , non sarebbe cambiato nulla. Lo amava troppo.


magari un giorno vi racconterò la mia esperienza diretta di padre adottivo, il mio pensiero, maturato sul campo e non ipotizzato come fanno molti, è identico a quello  del tuo conoscente.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io invece mi sono immaginata il dramma di giustificare con i piselli un bimbo con gli occhi blu


Io ad una delle mie amanti più belle che non riusciva ad avere figli l'ho anche proposto. Quando hai sotto le zampe una che ha un DNA che è patrimonio dell'UNESCO onestamente lasciarlo perdere come lacrime nella pioggia ti rode. 
Sempre considerato il cuculo come un animale fighissimo


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siamo negli anni 50. Esiste l’esame del dna e il concepimento è responsabilità di entrambi, anche quando è un incidente. È un figlio ha il diritto di avere un padre e anche il mantenimento.


_Ubi Brunetta ibi na-fracca-de-cazzate_


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> U
> 
> magari un giorno vi racconterò la mia esperienza diretta di padre adottivo, il mio pensiero, maturato sul campo e non ipotizzato come fanno molti, è identico a quello  del tuo conoscente.


Ma ovvio che é così.


----------



## Lostris (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siamo negli anni 50. Esiste l’esame del dna e il concepimento è responsabilità di entrambi, anche quando è un incidente. È un figlio ha il diritto di avere un padre e anche il mantenimento.


Non ho detto che avrei tagliato fuori il padre.


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siamo negli anni 50. Esiste l’esame del dna e il concepimento è responsabilità di entrambi, anche quando è un incidente. È un figlio ha il diritto di avere un padre e anche il mantenimento.


Un padre e una madre, oppure due genitori a prescindere dal loro sesso?


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma infatti l’assurdo di certe situazioni è la decisione di portare avanti una gravidanza tacendo il tutto
> Oddio l’assurdo è anche restare incinta con l’amante. Però ogni testa....


Ma non è mica così assurdo. Soprattutto se c'è una grossa componente istintiva. A me di donare DNA mi è sempre stato chiesto. Da single, sposate, lelle... A vent'anni ovviamente ti spaventi, quando diventi adulto capisci anche che tutto sommato è un bel complimento. Poi non è così immediato rimanere incinta se non vuoi...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un padre e una madre, oppure due genitori a prescindere dal loro sesso?


Questo corrisponde a una adozione.
I figli sono di chi li ama.
Il discorso precedente era in riferimento alla frase di Lostris che poteva far pensare a una genitorialità vissuta da single.


----------



## stany (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non siamo negli anni 50. Esiste l’esame del dna e il concepimento è responsabilità di entrambi, anche quando è un incidente. È un figlio ha il diritto di avere un padre e anche il mantenimento.


Meglio una volta che non si sapeva....


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Meglio una volta che non si sapeva....


A volte sì. A volte no, quando le ragazze madri erano emarginatè e i figli di nn si vergognavano.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se fosse accaduto non credo avrei abortito. Ma non sarei certo stata zitta.
> 
> Una giovane madre single


Ho specificato tacendo
Se una decide di tenerlo deve assolutamente informare il marito del rischio che il figlio possa non essere suo
Io non credo che lo terrei se avessi il dubbio sulla paternita. Se fossi certa che sia dell’amante non lo terrei E non credo lo infornerei soprattutto se decidessi di restare con mio marito


----------



## stany (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte sì. A volte no, quando le ragazze madri erano emarginatè e i figli di nn si vergognavano.


No, ma io parlo quelli nati nei nuclei familiari regolari ; dove ce n'erano 10 oppure 12 ce n'erano un paio "abusivi"...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> No, ma io parlo quelli nati nei nuclei familiari regolari ; dove ce n'erano 10 oppure 12 ce n'erano un paio "abusivi"...


Queste casi non li conosco.


----------



## stany (11 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste casi non li conosco.


E certo quanti nuclei familiari oggi hanno 10/12 figli? Io parlo dei tempi in cui li chiamavano primo secondo terzo quarto quinto eccetera eccetera Magari quello che si chiamava sesto era  figlio del vicino


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se una decide di tenerlo deve assolutamente informare il marito del rischio che il figlio possa non essere suo


Ma quando mai? Allora lascialo. Quella che proponi tu a me pare la vigliaccata definitiva.


----------



## Lara3 (11 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Avete esperienze dirette o indirette?


A parte i conoscenti di cui ho parlato prima, mi è successo un po’ di tempo fa di avere un ritardo. Panico totale da parte mia, 2-3 test fatti. Lui abbastanza tranquillo. In teoria non ci doveva essere un rischio, ma sappiamo che la pratica certe volte non segue la teoria. Io avevo rapporti solo con lui. Ne abbiamo parlato. E mi aveva detto che si sarebbe preso le sue responsabilità e sembrava pure contento. Anche se non avevamo più l’età. Ovviamente era un falso allarme.


----------



## ologramma (11 Gennaio 2020)

casi così solo nel mio paese ve ne potrei raccontare tanti  ne dico solo tre.
Lei domestica amante del padrone  rimane incinta  la fa sposare ad un single  e gli da casa  , dopo la nascita rimane incinta altre due volte  , il secondo era mio amico  quindi frequentavo  e vedendolo di persona si capiva che il primogenito era eguale al vecchio padrone.
Secondo caso altro mio amico sposato primo figlio assomiglia a lui sfacciatamente , la seconda è spiccicata all'amante della ex  che si è messa poi con lui dopo aver spolpato riducendolo all'osso il marito.
Mi fermo qui  perchè ci sono casi dubbi  sapete vale sempre il detto: madre certa il padre non si sa.
Tutti contenti  vivono


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho specificato tacendo
> Se una decide di tenerlo deve assolutamente informare il marito del rischio che il figlio possa non essere suo
> Io non credo che lo terrei se avessi il dubbio sulla paternita. Se fossi certa che sia dell’amante non lo terrei E non credo lo infornerei soprattutto se decidessi di restare con mio marito


opterei per non tenerlo, che mettere al corrente mio marito


----------



## ologramma (11 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> casi così solo nel mio paese ve ne potrei raccontare tanti  ne dico solo tre.
> Lei domestica amante del padrone  rimane incinta  la fa sposare ad un single  e gli da casa  , dopo la nascita rimane incinta altre due volte  , il secondo era mio amico  quindi frequentavo  e vedendolo di persona si capiva che il primogenito era eguale al vecchio padrone.
> Secondo caso altro mio amico sposato primo figlio assomiglia a lui sfacciatamente , la seconda è spiccicata all'amante della ex  che si è messa poi con lui dopo aver spolpato riducendolo all'osso il marito.
> Mi fermo qui  perchè ci sono casi dubbi  sapete vale sempre il detto: madre certa il padre non si sa.
> Tutti contenti  vivono


Mi sono dimenticato il terzo: segretaria  di un professionista  sua amante  rimane incinta  e va da lui (conosco anche lui) e lo confessa alchè gli dice che potrebbe essere anche del marito , lei gli fa vedere il foglio dove è scritto che il marito è sterile .
Causa , riconoscimento, mantenimento ottenuto , lui prima mandato via dalla moglie poi tutto rientra , il figlio della signora se uno lo vede (conosco tutti) è eguale all'amante  che di professione fa lo stesso di Arcistufo........... attento proteggiti


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> opterei per non tenerlo, che mettere al corrente mio marito


Anche io
Non concepisco il tenerlo con il dubbio e non mettere al corrente il marito del dubbio
Dopodiché è un ‘ipotesi lontanissima con le giuste precauzioni


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche io
> Non concepisco il tenerlo con il dubbio e non mettere al corrente il marito del dubbio
> Dopodiché è un ‘ipotesi lontanissima con le giuste precauzioni


se lo tenessi, il segreto morirebbe con me


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se lo tenessi, il segreto morirebbe con me


Non sarei in grado di portare avanti un inganno simile


----------



## stany (12 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sarei in grado di portare avanti un inganno simile


Vabbè, magari un marito vuole tenerlo, perché magari è il primo maschio dopo quattro femmine, e tu te ne sbarazzi? Certo , entro i termini ,senza che nessuno sappia si può fare, ma qui si parlava quando vi sia la consapevolezza di entrambi i coniugi dell'essere in attesa di un figlio, e del dubbio di una moglie su chi ne sia il padre....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè, magari un marito vuole tenerlo, perché magari è il primo maschio dopo quattro femmine, e tu te ne sbarazzi? Certo , entro i termini ,senza che nessuno sappia si può fare, ma qui si parlava quando vi sia la consapevolezza di entrambi i coniugi dell'essere in attesa di un figlio, e del dubbio di una moglie su chi ne sia il padre....


Appunto se ho il dubbio non lo tengo. 
non rischio di far crescere a mio marito un figlio non suo. E io stesso avrei difficoltà a non dire la verità un domani a quel figlio
Allo stesso tempo l’amante non saprebbe che ho avuto un figlio da lui e che cresce mio marito
Insomma come la giri la giri è qualcosa che bisognerebbe evitare in ogni modo e direi che i metodi ci sono


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sarei in grado di portare avanti un inganno simile


ma rovinare oltre ogni modo quella del marito, non mi sembra il caso


----------



## Martes (12 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Minerva (12 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma rovinare oltre ogni modo quella del marito, non mi sembra il caso


l'assoluta priorità è quella del bambino (se si sceglie di metterlo al mondo ).il resto viene dopo ed è appunto  subordinato


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> Mi sono dimenticato il terzo: segretaria  di un professionista  sua amante  rimane incinta  e va da lui (conosco anche lui) e lo confessa alchè gli dice che potrebbe essere anche del marito , lei gli fa vedere il foglio dove è scritto che il marito è sterile .
> Causa , riconoscimento, mantenimento ottenuto , lui prima mandato via dalla moglie poi tutto rientra , il figlio della signora se uno lo vede (conosco tutti) è eguale all'amante  che di professione fa lo stesso di Arcistufo........... attento proteggiti


Occhio agli avvocati?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## bettypage (12 Gennaio 2020)

Mi sono venuti in mente altri 2 casi
Primo: marito sterile concorda con la moglie ingravidamento con ex di lei. Per ben 2 volte. Due figli, ignari. Vivono a 300 km di distanza.
Secondo: medico (sposato con figlio) tradisce moglie con altro medico (sposata con figli). {Gran puttanai gli ospedali}. Lei resta incinta, non sa di chi, panico. Affrontano la cosa con i rispettivi coniugi. Lui si separa. Lei temporeggia. Nasce il bambino. Test del dna. Padre natura è il marito. Famiglia riunita con 3 figli. Ex moglie con nuovo compagno. Lui, scopatore incallito single.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'assoluta priorità è quella del bambino (se si sceglie di metterlo al mondo ).il resto viene dopo ed è appunto  subordinato


sono d'accordo, per questo non li direi.
A farne le spese sarebbe il bimbo


----------



## oriente70 (12 Gennaio 2020)

Scoprire che i tuoi figli non sono tuoi - Le Iene
					

Cos'è che rende un uomo padre? Crescere i figli o procrearli?. Le Iene puntata del 4 ottobre




					www.iene.mediaset.it


----------



## ologramma (12 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Occhio agli avvocati?


se hai la segretaria  carina attento anche tu, del resto ora sei single:  che te fregaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## abebe (12 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se lo tenessi, il segreto morirebbe con me


Nell'epoca della profilazione DNA questa è poco più che una speranza, se non un'illusione.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> se hai la segretaria  carina attento anche tu, del resto ora sei single:  che te fregaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Sesso e lavoro mai mischiati. Prima regola.


----------



## abebe (12 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sesso e lavoro mai mischiati. Prima regola.


Sul lavoro e nel palazzo tieni sempre a cuccia il cazzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Nell'epoca della profilazione DNA questa è poco più che una speranza, se non un'illusione.


perché è di abitudine farlo ai figli?


----------



## oriente70 (13 Gennaio 2020)

Non c'è bisogno del DNA.  Basta un po di tempo  i bambini crescono


----------



## abebe (13 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché è di abitudine farlo ai figli?


Capita sempre più spesso che i figli lo facciano di propria sponte per motivi di salute da grandi.

E capita ancora più frequentemente che ci sia una vera e propria profilazione genetica di massa da parte di enti governativi e non per vari motivi.

E comunque in molti casi non c'è neanche bisogno del test del DNA: a volte è sufficiente guardare il gruppo sanguigno per avere la certezza che un figlio non sia del padre anagrafico. Il gruppo sanguigno però funziona in una direzione sola: può dare la certezza della non paternità ma non può dare la certezza della paternità.


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Mi sono venuti in mente altri 2 casi
> Primo: marito sterile concorda con la moglie ingravidamento con ex di lei. Per ben 2 volte. Due figli, ignari. Vivono a 300 km di distanza.
> Secondo: medico (sposato con figlio) tradisce moglie con altro medico (sposata con figli). {Gran puttanai gli ospedali}. Lei resta incinta, non sa di chi, panico. Affrontano la cosa con i rispettivi coniugi. Lui si separa. Lei temporeggia. Nasce il bambino. Test del dna. Padre natura è il marito. Famiglia riunita con 3 figli. Ex moglie con nuovo compagno. Lui, scopatore incallito single.


tutti felici e contenti allora


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sesso e lavoro mai mischiati. Prima regola.


se tutti la rispettassero, la tua professione ne risentirebbe


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> se tutti la rispettassero, la tua professione ne risentirebbe


Ma figurati, mica si separano tutti per le corna. Anzi.


----------



## perplesso (13 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma figurati, mica si separano tutti per le corna. Anzi.


tutti no, ma una percentuale sì.   ma più per una questione d'immagine.   l'unica situazione mai vista in vita mia è 2 che si separano per il solo sesso.


----------



## Profumina (22 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Avete esperienze dirette o indirette?


Mia cognata è rimasta incinta dell amante ma poi l ha perso... Così dice lei.. O l ha voluto perdere.. (questa cognata è la sorella di mio marito, non quella che è fuggita con l amante )


----------



## spleen (22 Agosto 2021)

Profumina ha detto:


> Mia cognata è rimasta incinta dell amante ma poi l ha perso... Così dice lei.. O l ha voluto perdere.. (questa cognata è la sorella di mio marito, non quella che è fuggita con l amante )


Una famiglia ordinaria insomma...


----------



## Carola (22 Agosto 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Indirette.
> Un mio conoscente ne aveva due.
> Uno con la moglie, l'altro con l'amante.
> Uno a Milano, l'altro a Roma.
> ...


un genio


----------



## Carola (22 Agosto 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Una famiglia ordinaria insomma...


 E te pareva ...


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Agosto 2021)

Profumina ha detto:


> Mia cognata è rimasta incinta dell amante ma poi l ha perso... Così dice lei.. O l ha voluto perdere.. (questa cognata è la sorella di mio marito, non quella che è fuggita con l amante )


Che bella famiglia di troione.


----------



## Profumina (23 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Che bella famiglia di troione.


Io non ne faccio parte.. Non sono del mio sangue


----------



## patroclo (23 Agosto 2021)

Profumina ha detto:


> Io non ne faccio parte.. Non sono del mio sangue


...dicono sia contagioso


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...dicono sia contagioso


Si ma è lei che ha contagiato loro.


----------



## Ulisse (31 Agosto 2021)

Conosco molto bene 2 famiglie ed una 3a solo per pettegolezzo, dicamo allargate...

in tutti i casi, lui ha n figli con la moglie ufficiale ed almeno uno con l'amante, single, di vecchissima data.
Le mogli sanno bene dell'esistenza dell'altra.
Ma a parte qualche incazzatura ed il reclamare per la famiglia uffiicale le feste comandate, altro non fanno.
I mariti, si dividono le ferie ed i weekend fra amante e moglie.
In un paio di casi, il figlio di letto abusivo, lavora anche con il padre.
In un caso, i fratellastri, si frequentano senza nessun tipo di rancore.

In comune, è l'eta avanzata.
Sono oggi tutti over 70,  qualcuno è morto pure ultimamente.

Collocando la genesi di queste relazioni parallele a molti decenni fa, ed essendo tutti più o meno benestanti, credo che le rispettive mogli abbiano accettato questo concubinato per la vergogna di un divorzio (c'è ancora chi pensa sia meglio nascondere che mettere tutto in piazza separandosi) e, cosa non irrilevante, credo per conservare il tenore di vita a cui erano abituate.

Sulla vergogna proprio non le capisco visto che alla fine tutti sanno tutto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (31 Agosto 2021)

Io ho un paio di situazioni simili...di figli illegittimi ne è pieno il mondo...
Il primo dove lavoravo prima la General manager resta incinta del suo amante sposatissimo a metà anni ,,90...lei decide di proseguire con la gravidanza, era single, nell' ambiente lavorativo frequentato dai 2 la notizia...era più o meno pubblica...
Nasce la creatura... inizialmente non viene riconosciuta dal padre successivamente si...infatti la ragazza ho doppio cognome...
Nel frattempo tra i 2 finisce tutto (il matrimonio di lui anche ...non so in che periodo)
Ma cmq tutti si frequentano tranquillamente...sia per lavoro (aziende diverse ma medesimo settore) che nella vita privata...
Lei cresce tranquillamente alternando periodi con la madre altri col padre..
Adesso lei lavora col padre e i fratellastri nell' azienda paterna...
Senza rancori senza problemi...


Altro caso...ma quasi da "manuale"del perfetto traditore pirla...
Lui ha l amante....la mette incinta...e inizialmente tenta di tenere segreta la notizia...(anche alla moglie)...cosa fattibilissima vivendo in un paesino di 300 anime...
Lei... insospettita...obbliga il marito ad una confessione...
Ovviamente il loro matrimonio è saltato...lui credo viva ancora con l amante  la nuova creatura e forse i figli di lei......(ammesso che non abbia fatto qualche altra minchiata...)...

Il più significativo...
Il padre di un mio caro amico l ha cresciuto sapendo benissimo che il figlio non era il suo...
E anche il figlio sa che lui non è il suo padre biologico...
Conosce anche il padre naturale...
Lui cresciuto senza (si fa per dire)..grossi traumi....
E nel frattempo la madre ha continuato ad avere amanti alla luce del sole...

Ma famiglie normali no?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho un paio di situazioni simili...di figli illegittimi ne è pieno il mondo...
> Il primo dove lavoravo prima la General manager resta incinta del suo amante sposatissimo a metà anni ,,90...lei decide di proseguire con la gravidanza, era single, nell' ambiente lavorativo frequentato dai 2 la notizia...era più o meno pubblica...
> Nasce la creatura... inizialmente non viene riconosciuta dal padre successivamente si...infatti la ragazza ho doppio cognome...
> Nel frattempo tra i 2 finisce tutto (il matrimonio di lui anche ...non so in che periodo)
> ...


Quelle che conosco io.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (31 Agosto 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelle che conosco io.


Beh ...dipende tutto dagli ambienti in cui si vive/lavora soprattutto
E da quanta gente si conosce.  

Se uno lavora in un aziendina familiare (sotto casa) e vive nella stesso paesino in cui è nato non entrerà mai in contatto con certe situazioni!!

Infatti i protagonisti della prima storia vivono in un contesto internazionale fatto di viaggi scuole esclusive e anni scolastici fatti in stati stranieri nemmeno troppo comuni...(tanto per creare un collegamento con i post dei GG scorsi...)

Le altre 2 vicende invece sono persone comunissime...


----------

